# Black Goblin Mini V2



## Christos (1/2/16)

Hi Vendors,

Is anyone planning on bringing these in and if so when?


----------



## JacoV (1/2/16)

Would love a black one as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JacoV (2/2/16)

@Christos i believe that it should be available during the course of this week


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

JacoV said:


> @Christos i believe that it should be available during the course of this week


Unfortunate as I ordered a mini v1 yesterday.


----------



## JacoV (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> Unfortunate as I ordered a mini v1 yesterday.


so ?
Get another one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

JacoV said:


> so ?
> Get another one


Not so easy as I will get another mod then. 
I really don't need another mod as I have 4 daily mods now.


----------



## JacoV (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> Not so easy as I will get another mod then.
> I really don't need another mod as I have 4 daily mods now.


That's an even better plan...
I mean, you cant use the new goblin if you don't have a mod to go with it.

One at the office (as a backup of course) and the rest at home


----------



## skola (2/2/16)

Can mods please combine this thread with the existing Goblin Mini V2 thread in the "Who has stock" subforum.
Thanks.
@Silver


----------



## Soprono (3/2/16)

Would be awesome also looking for a black version. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (3/2/16)

Soprono said:


> Would be awesome also looking for a black version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk



There are 2 vendors that have the v2 so far. Silver is available but not black yet.


----------



## Soprono (3/2/16)

Yeah I know about that haha hence looking for the black however if those 2 didn't bring them in maybe there was a delay on them. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------

